

Myths of Weight Loss Are Plentiful, Researcher Says - replicatorblog
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/30/myths-of-weight-loss-are-plentiful-researcher-says/

======
pif
> He replies that scientists have an ethical duty to make clear what is
> established and what is speculation.

He is absolutely right!

